# biting mice



## lildevilrose (Aug 11, 2011)

I've got a pair of mice and i haven't had them long they have had babies.
(i've asked question on another topic about the babies). t my other problem is i can't get near them to sex them as i need to see if they are a male and female .If they are they need to be separated as i don't want anymore babies it is possible that one was pregant when i got them they are supposed to be to females

I've tried to pick them up today and been bitten quite hard twice any advice please

i'm not a wimp but its not nice to be bitten i know they are nervous etc

any tips please

thank
lioldevilrose


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

if they are that bad id get a seethrough plastic tub and scoup one up in it and hold it up and look that way. you wont get bitten, and you can sex them.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Buy a pair of lightweight leather gardening gloves. Because they are new, they won't have any strange smells on them (suggest you rub them in some used bedding). That way you can pick up the mice,but won't feel the bites. I know, I used this method when I looked after a wild mouse for a week. Also, because you won't be nervous, you are less likely to make the mice nervous.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Any chance you had food residue on your hands? I've only been bitten twice and both times I had forgotten to wash my hands after eating some chips. I normally always wash my hands before handling the mice. The gloves suggestion is great and will allow you to lift the tail.


----------

